

American Nobel Prize winner stopped and questioned by the TSA over prize - grej
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2788931/who-gave-king-sweden-awkward-questions-nobel-prize-winners-face-try-award-airport-security.html

======
KhalilK
I have always found it hard to believe anything published by the Daily Mail,
being the pseudo-scientific site they are. Besides, I think even The Onion
seems to be doing better journalism than they even bother to do.

------
ahoodlum
"Physicians?" Really, Daily Mail?

~~~
T-A
"a finding that has transformed our understanding of the solar system" is even
better. And let's not forget that he's a "revered physicist" either.

